# New Subforum - Naruto Fanworks



## TenshiOni (Jan 16, 2006)

The Naruto Avenue has a new subforum completely dedicated to those who want to post their Naruto fanart, manga colorings, fanart, AMVs, fanfics, or any other forum of Naruto-related media. 

This way, we hope to encourage the AMV, fanfic, and artist amongst us to show their stuff in a much more active enviroment. 

So, everyone should no longer post Naruto fanart, wallpapers, or manga colorings of theirs in the Artist Gallery (Naruto-related signatures can remain in the Graphics Department, though) any more. And Naruto AMVs and Naruto fanfics should no lonnger go in Konoha Fanworks. ^_^

If you're an artist, AMV maker, or fanfic writer who is currently wondering where your thread is, check and see if it was moved to the Naruto Fanworks with a simple search (or check your thread making history)!


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 16, 2006)

Awsome addition to the house of uzumaki I thought something like this would be cool to have


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 16, 2006)

Alright, it's up now. =]


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 16, 2006)

Good job guys 

will take a look if she has the time >.>'*


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 16, 2006)

Awesome^^......


----------



## Dyroness (Jan 16, 2006)

!! O_O Awesome! We'll find things much faster that way.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 16, 2006)

Hope this will give the fanfics/amvs authors the views/comments they actually deserve


----------



## Ah B (Jan 16, 2006)

This should get some Naruto-artists some encouragement - since 90% of them probably don't even notice the original fanworks section.


----------



## Nill (Jan 16, 2006)

Good work,thnx^^


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 17, 2006)

Alright, it's fully up and running now!


----------



## Kakashu (Mar 10, 2006)

sweet that's awsome!


----------



## XxNarutoChampionxX (Mar 23, 2006)

uh may i ask something..how to put signature....???plz tell me i'm so noob man...plz tell me..


----------



## Yondy (Apr 16, 2006)

^Go to imageshack.us, host, take the url and put it in your sig in


----------



## Aman (Apr 16, 2006)

Kinda worthless to answer, he hasn't been on since he made that post.


----------



## localboy808 (Apr 21, 2006)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> Awsome addition to the house of uzumaki I thought something like this would be cool to have


pretty cool


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Apr 21, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> The Naruto Avenue has a new subforum completely dedicated to those who want to post their Naruto fanart, manga colorings, fanart, AMVs, fanfics, or any other forum of Naruto-related media.
> 
> This way, we hope to encourage the AMV, fanfic, and artist amongst us to show their stuff in a much more active enviroment.
> 
> ...


intresting


----------

